# Simulcast Build



## untamedfrontier (Nov 3, 2020)

Following the Duocast, got a Simulcast all finished up. This one was a lot of fun, especially because I ordered big boi's from Wurth, and it looks suuuper ugly, but it works.

The middle switch position is interesting, haven't tried it with a cranked amp, but I bet the lowest gain setting would sound good.

Ran this one with the Intelligent Relay, and used one of the LMS soft-touch switches, which is excellent, has really nice action.

Transistor is an MP20 from eBay with an hfe around 78. I kept switching it back and forth with a TG5S and they both sounded great.

Also I'm currently running this without the charge pump, and am enjoying that sound. It's a little bit thinner sounding, but in a pleasant way. Might toss the charge pump back in at some point though, there are no rules here.

I ran out of B25k's so I had to improvise  ? ??

Today's record is Modern Pressure by Daniel Romano, because the fuzz on this reminds me of the guitar tone at the end of Pride of Queens


----------



## twebb6778 (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks slick in that enclosure! I definitely prefer this one at 9v too, sounds great with the low headroom. Nice work!


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello, when you say you’re running it without the charge pump, does this simply mean that you didn’t put the IC on the board? Do you still have to install an IC socket?  Many thanks.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Jan 3, 2021)

Jimbaaaab said:


> Hello, when you say you’re running it without the charge pump, does this simply mean that you didn’t put the IC on the board? Do you still have to install an IC socket?  Many thanks.


I initially had the IC in the socket, but now have it removed. I'd recommend still installing a socket so you have flexibility should you decide you prefer it one way or the other


----------

